# welches tool für uml?



## ARadauer (5. Jul 2007)

welches tool verwendet ihr für klassendiagramme usw...

auf der fh haben wir immer poseidon verwendet, aber damit bin ich nicht glücklich geworden, kann mir jemand ein anderes empehlen?


----------



## Tokka (5. Jul 2007)

wenn du es "privat" nutzen willst, schau Dir mal von Visual-Paradigm das UML tool an. Ist in der Community Edition frei verfügbar.


----------



## ARadauer (5. Jul 2007)

danke, werd ich mir ansehen


----------



## reibi (5. Jul 2007)

Hallo,

Also ich hab ein cooles Tool für Eclipse welches OpenSource ist.

Das kann sicherlich nicht soviel wie Poseidon aber kann dafür mit eclipse und kann Reengineering.

Es heisst Green und hier isses: http://green.sourceforge.net/

viel Spass damit.


----------

